# Plecs in a 55g =D



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

cant control my camera properly i tried haha


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice set up, you have some awesome plecos!


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks some of them still hiding couldnt get all of them on camera..


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ill see if i can catch the other ones when they come out!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice pics and collection

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

cant get all of them tho... they hide too much and im not good with a camera haha


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Surprised you don't have any otos in that tank too. They're a pleco too. Haha.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually do but he's cleaning my shrimp tank haha


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow... That's a lot of plecs in that 55. Impressive. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha yeah I will get a bigger tank once I can convice my parents lol


----------

